# myspace



## Michael Ward (Feb 19, 2004)

sorted


----------



## limpan2 (Mar 26, 2008)

Maybe I'm stupid but I don't know what you mean:?. 
I'm Swedish:shock:


----------



## Michael Ward (Feb 19, 2004)

Sorted= Solved, Sorted out, Resolved, Figured Out, Concluded.


----------

